# Fertility workshops in Derry starting on 16th October



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

I N UK are running a series of Think Positive workshops at the Millennium Forum in Derry from October 2013 to March 2014 for people suffering the effects of infertility. These will run on a Wednesday evening from 7.00 to 9.30pm as follows:-
Maya Massage - 16th October
Fertility Reflexology and Yoga - 27th Nov
Positive Relationships - 11th December
Fertility Nutrition - 15th January 2014
Depression Awareness - 12th Feb 2014
Fertility Counselling - 12th March 2014 
If interested then please send me an email to [email protected] or a personal message. Please pass on to others who may benefit. Only limited places available so please let me know asap. Thank you


----------

